
Ursula K. Le Guin, Acclaimed for Her Fantasy Fiction, Is Dead at 88 - rbanffy
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/23/obituaries/ursula-k-le-guin-acclaimed-for-her-fantasy-fiction-is-dead-at-88.html?smid=tw-nytobits&smtyp=cur&mtrref=t.co&gwh=81FD9619256BDB234280FF7BAEC036D8&gwt=pay
======
CarolineW
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16218439](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16218439)

~~~
Avshalom
She deserves a thousand dupes a black banner and the flag at half mast.

